# are gaming bad for your computer?



## yaganon (Nov 5, 2009)

my dad's convinced that video games, especially those that are 3D... tend to abrade away the hard drive. On the other hand, non gaming programs, which also take up cpu usage, don't do nearly as much damage.

I just need your confirmation that this belief is completely stupid.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Look at it this way>
If you dont use your computer it will last forever.
Of course with the ever changing nature of computers it will become obselete if you dont use it.

Is this possibly your Fathers way to say do something different?
I have a 17 YO and tell him much the same things.
Not so much because it is correct, but because he would do nothing else without the foot in his behind. :4-thatsba


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Computers will last years, many years, even with constant use. 

Of course, they quickly become less-able to handle the newer technologically advanced games/programs but that's easily rectified.

Assure your father, no harm will come from using videogames or any 3-D program.

I'd also like to mention, the hard drive isn't really 'touched' by anything, rather it is 'scanned' so it won't "abrade".


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

if you are using the right way to install and uninstall the programs or games you are using, no harm will happen to your PC or hard Drive
Games are just like programs, they consume CPU, Hard Disk and Video Card power, if you hard drive is staying cool and not overheating (below 40C) than it'll be OK
PCs are meant to launch programs and games and not to just sit around waiting to become obsolete


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ive had a HDD for just about 8 years now that i use to keep all my gaming programs on. Its just died but its lasted longer and any other component in my PC.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Yep that belief is totally and completely stupid.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

It depends how you take care about your PC...
If you clean it regularly from dust,
if you have good and quality PSU which is 
giving enough power to other hardware components,
you will be fine...
My home PC is working 24/7 for a long time and it is fine... 
I shut it down just to clean PC from inside once in month...


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Gaming will not cause damage to a hard drive, especially if it is defragmented on a regular basis. Gaming _does_ push the computer's hardware harder than most other tasks, but that's what it's designed for. The only thing I would worry about is that the computer case has sufficient airflow to keep the components cool, as gaming can generate a lot of heat that needs to be evacuated from the case. Generally you want a good front-to-back airflow, with intake fans on the front and exhaust fans on the back and top (heat rises).


----------

